# New Goat-- Vaginal Discharge... PICS



## issylthesthlia (Mar 23, 2009)

OK, so here's what I know about Storm. She's a yearling (littermate of my wonderful Sugar(being renamed possibly to Lightening) She had kids in January. She started weaning them early this past week. They are about ten weeks old. She has been housed with a buck since her babies were born. She's 1/4 Saanen, 3/4 Nigerian Dwarf.

She needs some groceries (been milking rambunctious and fat twins). BUT she started today (we got her yesterday) with some dark discharge. I've included pics so you can help me figure if I should be concerned...





































I realize the discharge is dirty-- she was lying down...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Too much dirt.

It could be excess semen with dirt on it.


----------



## issylthesthlia (Mar 23, 2009)

Sp. she could have been bred, say, yesterday? 

The discharge is darkish. I'll try to get a pic without the dirt LOL. She's been having fun with her sisters here!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm wondering if she is still cleaning out from having the kids???


----------



## issylthesthlia (Mar 23, 2009)

I actually typed it wrong-- she had her kids either late November or early December...


----------



## betsy h. (Sep 28, 2008)

Could be bred, but you'd also see goop on her tail-


----------

